# Shops open next Mon/Tues?



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me whether the shops will be open next Monday or Tuesday? I wanted to take the kids to do their Christmas shopping at La Canada in Marbella whilst they had a couple of days off school, but don't want to make the drive if its all shut! Carrefour in Torremolinos has a notice saying it's open Monday (I think).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Can anyone tell me whether the shops will be open next Monday or Tuesday? I wanted to take the kids to do their Christmas shopping at La Canada in Marbella whilst they had a couple of days off school, but don't want to make the drive if its all shut! Carrefour in Torremolinos has a notice saying it's open Monday (I think).


I dont know about the big commercial shopping centres. Our local Mercadona has a sign up saying its open monday but not tuesday. But then they act independantly dont they. I was thinking of driving down to Gib for the saem reason, I dont know if that'll be open either?? Altho if it is it'll be heaving !!!!



Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> Can anyone tell me whether the shops will be open next Monday or Tuesday? I wanted to take the kids to do their Christmas shopping at La Canada in Marbella whilst they had a couple of days off school, but don't want to make the drive if its all shut! Carrefour in Torremolinos has a notice saying it's open Monday (I think).


Monday is not an official state holiday. The schools have taken it, but all shops will be open - they can't afford to stay shut!! The real holiday days are the 6th and the 8th, but as the 6th falls on a Sunday some places take the Monday, but any reasonably sized shop will open. And we-are-willing-to-grab-your-money-any-day-of-the-week Corte Ingles is open on Tuesday in most areas, if not all, and if the Corte Ingles is open normally everything else is.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Monday is not an official state holiday. The schools have taken it, but all shops will be open - they can't afford to stay shut!! The real holiday days are the 6th and the 8th, but as the 6th falls on a Sunday some places take the Monday, but any reasonably sized shop will open. And we-are-willing-to-grab-your-money-any-day-of-the-week Corte Ingles is open on Tuesday in most areas, if not all, and if the Corte Ingles is open normally everything else is.


Marvellous! I can get all my Christmas shopping done, although I will stay away from Corte Ingles as I can't afford it !


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

lynn said:


> Marvellous! I can get all my Christmas shopping done, although I will stay away from Corte Ingles as I can't afford it !


I imagine every area is different but her shops are opening on Sunday and closing both Monday and Tuesday, so the safest bet is to google the number of the Carrefour or wherever you wish to go and give them a ring so you don't have a wasted trip.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Some of the big shops down here seem to be open for the morning only on Monday and completely closed on Tuesday as its the official holiday, I imagine most of the smaller ones will be closed Monday.
If I were you, I would go for Monday morning if you want to do some serious shopping.
Caz.I


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, we got to La Canada by 10.45am this morning, along with most of the Costa del Sol! The carpark was heaving even at that time, and the shops were all open and doing a roaring trade. I thought times were hard and the recession was biting hard but you wouldn't have thought so if you'd seen the cash registers ringing today. 

I'm being really careful with what I spend on Christmas this year, and have a strict budget for presents which is less than previous years (and it was less last year) and more gifts seem to be practical things people need. I'm recycling the party outfits this year as well, when I would normally buy something new. I would be interested to hear whether other people have the same attitude or am I being too scrooge like?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Well, we got to La Canada by 10.45am this morning, along with most of the Costa del Sol! The carpark was heaving even at that time, and the shops were all open and doing a roaring trade. I thought times were hard and the recession was biting hard but you wouldn't have thought so if you'd seen the cash registers ringing today.
> 
> I'm being really careful with what I spend on Christmas this year, and have a strict budget for presents which is less than previous years (and it was less last year) and more gifts seem to be practical things people need. I'm recycling the party outfits this year as well, when I would normally buy something new. I would be interested to hear whether other people have the same attitude or am I being too scrooge like?


We're cutting back a bit, but I'm usually a meanie anyway! My husband buys the kids their big pressies and I hate it, cos he gives them too much IMO, so I spend very little. Apart from that we're going ot the UK, so everythings pretty much laid on for us, altho I'll go and buy the turkey, christmas nibbles, pud, booze etc,

we've been out and about today and everywhere we went was heaving. Mercadona had all their checkouts open with long queues, the guy infront of us bought 300€ worth of booze and part food. Bauerhaus was the same - the roads were all jammed - what recession????????

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lynn said:


> Well, we got to La Canada by 10.45am this morning, along with most of the Costa del Sol! The carpark was heaving even at that time, and the shops were all open and doing a roaring trade. I thought times were hard and the recession was biting hard but you wouldn't have thought so if you'd seen the cash registers ringing today.
> 
> I'm being really careful with what I spend on Christmas this year, and have a strict budget for presents which is less than previous years (and it was less last year) and more gifts seem to be practical things people need. I'm recycling the party outfits this year as well, when I would normally buy something new. I would be interested to hear whether other people have the same attitude or am I being too scrooge like?


We were in Guadalajara this weekend and there was a definite lack of people - perhaps they'd all gone south to do their xmas shopping  as it was a bit cold and damp!!
We left our place near Madrid on Sunday with visibility at a minimum because of the fog, to be greeted by the same fog waiting for us in Pastrana, Guadalajara!! There's a beautiful spa in Pastrana which unfortunately we couldn't get into this weekend, but we found another one in Brighuela in a more modern hotel which was also very good and we had it to ourselves practically the whole hour and a half we were there.
Work tomorrow...
Haven't done anything for Christmas yet...!!!


----------

